# How long did it take your dog to eat his first RAW



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

meal. We have been feeding Link RAW patties in the morning and kibble at night. Tonight is the first night that we fed chicken leg quarters with the back attached. (Finally convinced hubby) It has taken him over an hour to eat two of them which equal to 1.7lbs of RMB's since we expect him to be about 90 lbs. Just wondering if this is normal. He has been trying to eat it with his front teeth which obviously doesn't work so good.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

He will figure it out in short order. My girls can down 2 quarters in way under 10 minutes, five if they are convinced they are on the brink of starvation.









Lakota eats like a princess but she is smaller (Husky) and nearly 12 years of age. It will probably take her maybe 15-20 minutes to eat her one chx quarter.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Some dogs dive right in to their first RMB experience - others take their time.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I had to securely grip the hardwood doorframe in my kitchen, or I would have been helplessly sucked in to the powerful OinkVortex. Grimm may have _inhaled_ his first raw meal, a thawed preground chub, in 3.2 nanoseconds. A dishtowel, coffeecup, and a potted plant were all lost during the incident.

WHY don't we have a pig smiley again??

With the RMBs, he hits a Zenlike contemplative mode of deep, profound, chewing Praanic meditation. It can take a while, as the groovy vibes of contentment wash over him, eyes glaze over, and he experiences an OSE. (Out of Shepherd Experience)

No seriously... pig graemlin??


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Patti!

here ya go










better yet


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL The first one is best.. but the second one is The Look he gives me while I am preping his meals!!


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

my boy loved it...he didn't hesitate one bit and now he is really excited when he sees me pull out the tupperware with his raw stuff in it the second day he spent a few hours watching the freezer intently should any chicken parts have reanimated themselves and attempted to flee the premises.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna picked it (drumstick) up and kind of mouthed at it, I was impatient so I grabbed ahold of the boney end and held it to help her chew. After the first time she caught on really quickly.









Mollie, lets just say she did not need any assistance. lol She is a beagle aka professional eater. Where's that pig icon?


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Good news!! Tonight it only took Link 15 minutes to eat the same amount as last night which took him over an hour. I think he is getting the hang of it. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I just started raw with my other dog on Saturday and he took to it just like he had had raw meat before, which is possible since we got him from the animal shelter.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh no!!! Now this morning he had a cute little Shitzu sized poop at about 8 am and now at 10:30 am he had a not full on cannon butt but close. What can I do to help with this?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Could he possibly be sensitive to the fat/skin in the chicken quarters?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

MSpiker raises a good point. My GSD doesn't really like skin very much. Also, it's been pointed out (by Lauri, I think) that raw meat doesn't smell like much, compared to cooked meat or even kibble. It seems to me that chicken is especially bland. Some owners will put "toppers" on the food to get dogs new to raw started. A bit of grated cheese (parmesan is a favorite around here), a drizzle of oil oil or fish oil, a touch of tuna or other canned fish.

BUT BUT BUT....You have to be extremely careful that you withdraw the toppers soon after your dog eats the chicken on his own. Or you'll end up with a very picky eater. When I put down Camper's plate, he looks up at me as if to say, "what? no seasonings?"









And I tell him: "So, starve." And I walk away. 

And he eats. 

But boy, he love the sprinkle parmesan cheese, garlic powder and a drizzle of olive oil that he gets some days (when I'm in the mood) 

My Italian GSD!


----------



## tspiker03 (Sep 15, 2008)

That looks just like Levi when Melissa is making his food!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2007)

With James his first muscle/organ meat was chunks of steak/roast on top of a liver/veggie/cheese slop. That was gone by the time I got the counter cleaned up.

Chicken quarters got stared at for a min, then the cat walked by his crate so he grabbed it to move it and the lightbulb came on an it disappeared. Turkey necks, well by that time he was used to the idea of food looking weird so he bit into it gingerly a few times then decided they to were fabulous.

So all in all, it took him not long at all to warm to the idea.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link is definately getting faster at eating the chicken leg quarters. It now takes him about 15 minutes. I think it doesn't help that we feed ground in the morning still but we have never taken back the leg quarter and given him a patty so he knows it is this or nothing.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

How Long did it take for my GSD to eart his first RAW ?

Immediately...then he licks the bowl afterwards....its been 9 months, and he hasnt looked back....

(and still licking the bowl afterwards)


----------

